# Equivalency questions



## stevieb143

Hi, I have been painstakingly piecing together all of the required documents over the past few months. 

I started the equivalency process in august last year, and now I am going to the MoE tomorrow to submit my 2 certificates.

But, I am missing 1 requirement the letter from the embassy saying that my high school certificates are genuine. How else has everyone progressed this considering the U.K. embassy does not provide the letter stating they are genuine? 

The second problem is that my first degree is a undergraduate MEng degree, but they keep asking for for Bachelors degree but I don’t have one. 

I am trying to obtain equivelcy for a MEng, a post grad MSc and a post grad MBA. 2 out of the 3 I graduated before 2005 so a different route applies 

Does anyone have any success stories?


----------



## twowheelsgood

Don’t go if you haven’t got all the documents. You won’t get any leniency. 

In terms of documents, you get the university or school documents attested in the UK by a notary Public who will communicate with the issuing authority and confirm they are genuine and attest them. They may then need to go to the UAE embassy to stamp them to say they have checked the Notary out and then to MOFA here to say the Embassy stamp is genuine. You can do the same with a a letter from the university stating you want straight to MEng without doing a BEng, assuming that’s correct. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stevieb143

Hi, so how have others from the UK got equivalency? 

We do not get a single high school certificate, the embassy does not produce the letters to say the GCSEs are genuine.? 

So 10 certificates to be attested in the UK, that s good old fee of 2400GBP (240 per document)


----------



## twowheelsgood

If you are being charged £240 per document then go elsewhere - the fee should be about £40 and they should bundle them up on a single letter summary, and attest that and the copies of the certificates in a single pack.

I didnt say the embassy produces a letter to say they are genuine - the Notary does that upon seeing the originals. The Embassy then stamps to say the Notary is genuine.

A lot of the people who come here have a degree which is all they need to attest. If you have an MEng certificate attested and stamped by the UAE Embassy, why are you wasting time doing lower level qualifications ? They only ask for the highest qualification.


----------



## stevieb143

I think your information is a little out of date. yes when I did in back in 2009 it was around £80 including postage to Dubai

UAE Embassy in London does not accept bundled documents, each one needs to be a certified copy of the original with the FCO stamp. 


The ministry of education process requires you to submit confirmation you completed secondary education, this is a key supporting document for degree equivalency. 


Lastly, Government employers in Abu Dhabi require both the Undergraduate and postgraduate qualifications to converted to UAE equivalent qualifications.


edited to add, just found that the British council (Abu Dhabi) do attestation for 200AED per document. and then the 150AED MOFA fee


----------

